
Fork is now paid with free evaluation - qmmmur
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;git-fork.com&#x2F;home<p>My daily driver for git is no longer free and has a seemingly eternal evaluation period with a paid license for 50 USD.<p>Anyone else here a Fork user?
======
rvz
Yes, but I will still pay for it. It is better than any of the Electron
alternatives and the license can be also transferred to Windows PCs.

The best part of it is that its a one-time purchase, rather than a
subscription compared to GitFox, Tower and GitKraken. So I'd say it is worth
it for the price and quality.

~~~
qmmmur
I agree as well to be honest. After spending an hour looking at alternatives
it is well worth the small price.

